#  Gesundheit / Prävention >   Nebenwirkungen und Folgeerscheinungen bei Diabetis >

## Obelix1962

Alle reden davon und haben Angst davor,
Alle wissen das die Folgeerkrankungen nach dem Ausbruch auch 
möglich sind oder gar vorhanden. 
Die die DIA haben wissen und kennen diese und erleben intensiv diese. 
Über die mögliche Folgeerkrankung bzw. die Auswirkungen persönlich wie auch
auf das Umfeld gibt es leider wenig Infos, keiner spricht gerne darüber oder weis gar das er bereits eine hat. 
Hier könnten wir etwas ändern. 
Unser Austausch untereinander ist die mit die Prävention und Erkennung dieser,
Heute und für die Zukunft. 
Wichtig ist nur das wir von unsere Erfahrungen berichten das
andere *daraus lernen und rechzeitig* Ihren Arzt des Vertrauens
oder den zugehörenden Spezialisten aufsuchen

----------


## Patientenschubser

Na Obelix dann fang mal an zu erzählen. 
Wie und wann wurde bei dir die Diabetes festgestellt! 
Wie lange lebst du schon damit, hast du Glukoseschwankungen im Griff?
Hältst du Diät oder machst du nach der neuen Methode alles Essen dürfen und dabei die Einheiten anpassen! 
Was für Auswirkungen hatte/ hat es auf dein Umfeld? 
Wissen alle (also auch Kollegen/ Freunde) was zu tun ist wenn du in eine Hypoglykämie fällst? 
Wie hat sich den dein Gesundheitszustand (ausser der Diabetes) verändert? 
Wirst du öfters Krank, hast du bereits einen diabetischen Fuß oder andere Verschlußerkrankungen?

----------


## Obelix1962

Na da gehen wir mal zurück bis Dezember 2005
Wie gewöhnlich mehrere Weihnachtsessen mit Bekannten und Kollegen
(jeder weis wie dies oft Endet, Völlerei eben)
Bei der letzten Feier sprach mich da plötzlich mein Kollege an ob ich immer
so viel trinken würde und so oft zur Toilette rennen würde als wir am Bahnhof standen.
Da viel mir es eigentlich nicht so recht auf aber ich dachte eben dies kommt vom
vielen Tee trinken tagsüber.
Die Weihnachtsfeiertage war dann alles auch noch normal ich trank eben etwas mehr wie sonst.
So zwischen den Feiertagen hatte ich dann immer ein Gefühl, welches zu beschreiben ist wie wenn du in der Wüste stehst, immer einen ausgetrockneten Hals zu habe und trank und trank und trank.
Meine Schwiegermutter sagte das das wohl nicht normal ist das man 5 Flaschen Sprudel vom Kaffee morgens abgesehen bis Mittags lehr trinkt.
Tja was machst Du da als Ahnungsloser.
Hab das dann etwas lächerlich hingestellt und gesagt das kommt von den scharfen Pepperonies
Na ja die Zeit verging Neujahr kam und der Durst wegen des trockenen Halses 
hörte einfach nicht auf ebenso der ständige Harndrang.
Bin dann schnellst möglich in der 1st Januarwoche bei meinem HAusarzt vorbei gegangen und wollte mich beraten lassen (ÄTSCH ! Auch der Mann macht mal Urlaub)
DA die Praxis aber noch 5 Tage zu hatte und ich es eigentlich nicht so schlimm fand sagte ich zu mir, Uwe gehste eben erst in 5 Tagen zum Arzt.
Die Tage verstrichen und der Durst und Harndrang nahmen zu.
Beim entlich vorhandenem Arzt, erklärte ich den zeitlichen Vorgang meines Ausbruches.
Er als DIA-Spezialist (Internist) wuste natürlich gleich was Sache ist Nüchtern Blutzucker 273 ist ja auch wie ich Heute weis nicht gerade wenig. *HbA1c*war da bei 14,7 
Tja nach Ernährungsumstellung, einer Gewichtsreduktion von 30 Kg und langen erklärenden Gesprächen mit Kolleginen und Kollegen leben auch diese zum Teil bewuster.

----------


## Woman

Eine Bekannte von mir ist an Dia. erkrankt Sie ging lange nicht zum Arzt
Erst als ihre Zehen langsam schwarz wurden ,da war es schon zu spät
Heute hat Sie nur noch einen Fuss,beim anderen gehts auch schon los
Die Augen sind auch schlecht
Sie lebt im Pflegeheim

----------


## Birgit**

Leider kam da nichts mehr und sieht auch nicht so aus,
als wenn noch etwas kommen würde - oder ?

----------

